# Estimating log weight? How to do this? I have pine logs to haul and need weight.



## golddredgergold (May 20, 2013)

Ok I was given a very nice large pine tree. Fell this last winter. My son and I limbed it and cut the trunk to 13ft lengths. The tree lengths are 13ft X 22" dia. average. I am not sure the exact species of tree but a fir tree of some type. Not super wet wood as it has been down for 4 months. When we cut the lengths it was not very wet inside. I want to haul three 13 footers home at a time. I want to estimate what it weighs. I am sure a guy here knows the formula to calculate log weight. Once home I can mill these up! It will be my first tree milled on my newly built CSM.

Any help would be great and thanks!!!!
Jason


----------



## JakeG (May 20, 2013)

Woodweb.com has a good calculator. <<< It's what I use.


----------



## JakeG (May 20, 2013)

This should be a direct link. Log Weight Calculator at WOODWEB


----------



## golddredgergold (May 20, 2013)

Hey thanks a million fellas!!!!! That is what I wanted exactly!!!!


----------



## Timberframed (May 20, 2013)

Or.. (in feet) π x r² = area x length (of log) = cubic feet x Pine @ 20lbs? per cubic feet. If ya'll feel like playin' with a calculator...or a slide rule. Keep yer head sharp as well as your chains/blades.


----------

